# MAC Silver Packaging



## Girl about town (Jan 21, 2008)

i just remembered today that around 1998 1999 i bought a MAC lipstick and it was in a silver tube, dark pewter silver!! the same shape tube that is pot now,does anyone know what collection this was? or remember it? the lipstick was a greyish pink x


----------



## merleskaya (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: MAC silver packaging*

IIRC that wasn't a collection per se, but sort of transition packaging as they went from the old cylindrical black tubes (I have some lipsticks from as late as 1998 in the old black tubes...and MAC at that time was putting expiration dates on the bottom lipstick stickers) to the bullet-shaped tubes.  I have three or four lipsticks (Mystic, O, Odyssey) from the permanent collection that I bought at different periods in 99 that are in that silver pewtery packaging.  That silver bullet only seemed to last a year; it seems to be about 2000 that they went to the black bullet that is still in use today (with different colors, of course, for LE collections).

I know someone else will correct me if I'm wrong, but that's what I can tell just by looking at my stash.

merleskaya


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: MAC silver packaging*

Sounds correct to me!
My Desire l/s is in a silver bullet.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: MAC silver packaging*

Yeah, it was just a phase in the packaging.  The liner pencils were silver as well.


----------



## Meryl (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: MAC silver packaging*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *merleskaya* 

 
_IIRC that wasn't a collection per se, but sort of transition packaging as they went from the old cylindrical black tubes (I have some lipsticks from as late as 1998 in the old black tubes...and MAC at that time was putting expiration dates on the bottom lipstick stickers) to the bullet-shaped tubes.  I have three or four lipsticks (Mystic, O, Odyssey) from the permanent collection that I bought at different periods in 99 that are in that silver pewtery packaging.  That silver bullet only seemed to last a year; it seems to be about 2000 that they went to the black bullet that is still in use today (with different colors, of course, for LE collections).

I know someone else will correct me if I'm wrong, but that's what I can tell just by looking at my stash._

 
I remember those silver bullets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They weren't very 'MAC" like and I thought that was why they went back to black after just a short period.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC silver packaging*

i still have my 1st spice lipliner that's silver


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC silver packaging*

lol thanks so much everyone, i knew someone on here would know, i was starting to think i was hallucinating because i have the flu. I really liked the silver packaging actually. It definitely was a transition in packaging as i had bought the old style black at around the same time Thanks lovlies!!!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC silver packaging*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_i still have my 1st spice lipliner that's silver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
^^Me too! I just checked my stash and discovered my stubby Spice l/p in all it's silver glory!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: MAC silver packaging*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_i still have my 1st spice lipliner that's silver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I still have silver lipliners in Rust, Grape and Mauve! Yeah, I know....Way old, but they look/smell fine and God bless rubbing alcohol.


----------



## lara (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: MAC silver packaging*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_i still have my 1st spice lipliner that's silver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cedar here!


----------



## priss (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: MAC silver packaging*

.....


----------



## priss (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: MAC silver packaging*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_





 I still have silver lipliners in Rust, Grape and Mauve! Yeah, I know....Way old, but they look/smell fine and God bless rubbing alcohol._

 

speaking of grape.  i hated to see it go.  it made a better eye pencil on me than a lip pencil.  against my dark skin it looked too authentically 80's.  not 80's in an updated hip retro way at all!!

on the same note.  foxy lady makes an awesome lip liner on me and thats exactly how i wear it!!!

somewhere in my stash is a carbon in the silver packaging.  i think though, that my carbon is one of the big ones from the short time when you could get about 12 eyeshadow shades in the container that was th size of a current day blush.  only a few of the more popular shades came in this size.  i think saddle was another one.  

does anyone remember this?  i know for sure this was the case with the screw on top shadows.


----------



## DejaVu (May 19, 2008)

Hi there. I am new to this site and this is the first time I have posted here. I have a question I hope some of you may be able to help me with. I have a MAC lip pencil, but the color of the pencil is silver instead of black. Does anyone know what collection this came from or if it is from another country? Any info you can give me on this would be much appreciated! Thank you


----------



## Meryl (May 20, 2008)

I remember when MAC went with silver casing for awhile.  Was it back in the '90s?  I still have a pencil or two, but I think I B2M all my silver bullet lipsticks.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 20, 2008)

This topic has been discussed before.  A search of MAC Chat brought up a  past thread which may provide the info you need: 

http://specktra.net/f165/old-mac-sil...ckaging-89184/


----------

